
Kim Dotcom plans 2017 relaunch of Megaupload - neverminder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36763522
======
jswny
It seems like Dotcom these days just uses his position and his notoriety to
push products that would otherwise not get much attention. He really tries to
leverage his image as an "internet savior" who fights against the evil US
government. I haven't been quite so impressed. I think he is just a regular
business man more than anything.

~~~
mynewtb
Regular business men don't commit fraud.

~~~
malka
Citation needed.

------
Fej
Why? He made Mega (and then left it, according to the article), which is
better than the original in several ways. The name's nicer too, and has a
wonderfully short URL. You'd think he'd just go back to the company, or start
a different company that doesn't directly compete with one which he almost
certainly partially owns.

Edit: he says that NZ seized his shares in Mega. If that's true, it would make
sense... but he doesn't have the Mega brand now.

------
jagermo
Obligatory Attrition charlatan warning:
[http://attrition.org/errata/charlatan/kimble/](http://attrition.org/errata/charlatan/kimble/)

~~~
junto
There is some history missing there. Namely his partnership with THAT lawyer
to take down his fellow warez BBS dealers. And the AT&T calling card fraud.
Both in the 90's.

------
arca_vorago
I'm done with Kim, every time he starts talking about some new awesome thing
he's _planning_ , it just feels more and more like carefully crafted PR
stunts, and on top of that every time I ask him on Twitter if he will consider
making it FOSS he ignores the question.

When are we going to realize RMS is and was right and what the world needs now
is to protect user freedom?

~~~
k__
His whole life is a PR stunt.

First he ripped off a bunch of people in Germany, when everyone knew that he
is a fraud, he went abroad. Everyone here thought he was done for, but
suddendly he comes back into the news... because he is hunted by the US for
criminal activities.

~~~
tempodox
I see all those “file sharing services” as the same kind of windbaggery. What
makes Kim stand out are the stunts the U.S. prosecutors pulled on him. I would
consider it more effective to remove the artificial barriers that make regular
people even consider piracy as an option. That would put all the Kim Dotcoms
squarely out of business.

~~~
clarry
It sounds like you believe the overwhelming use of file sharing is
illegitimate? Dropbox and google drive ought to go out of business too?

~~~
tempodox
Sorry for not being clear enough. I was talking about the MegaUpload kind of
service. Instead of a long-winded definition, suffice it to say, “I know it
when I see it”.

(Edit: supplement:) There is one thing I can say definitely: If the measures I
proposed above _would_ put the services you mentioned out of business, they
obviously ought to be, eventually. To be perfectly clear, this is a
hypothetical.

------
Phil_Latio
I'm still waiting for Trendax.

------
bobajeff
Whatever happened to MegaNet?

~~~
skrowl
I'm still waiting for the secure chat and email he told us about in 2012

